# Copy HR10-250 data to new HD XL?



## brad54115 (Dec 3, 2009)

On behalf of a friend:

Is there a way to get the data from a HR10-250 to his new HD-XL?
Both are fully functional and unhacked. No desire to use the HR10 after data is off of it so disassembly is OK.

Thanks in advance if you answer!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not in HD, that is supported here.
You can copy off in SD with a video captrue device or DVD recorder, or just keep the HR10-250 to watch.


----------



## brad54115 (Dec 3, 2009)

What about getting the data onto the new HD unit? Even if in SD of course.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to copy A/V playing from the old box to your computer with a tuner/capture device, or to DVD with a DVD recorder, then rip the DVDs to your computer. After that, you can transfer or stream to the new TiVo using normal network means.


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

It's possible to capture up to 1080i from the component outputs of the HR10-250 using the Hauppauge HDPVR-1212. Obviously, this method requires purchase of the 1212 unless your friend can find one to borrow. I have successfully captured programs to my HTPC from my "retired" HR10-250. I'm not sure if the output files need to be re-encoded or otherwise processed to transfer to the Series 3/TiVoHD, as I haven't tried to do that. The files the 1212 creates can be played as-is on my Playstation 3, so I don't need to take further steps. The quality of the HD captures is indistinguishable from the original HR10-250 output.


----------



## carolina12 (Mar 26, 2010)

As you conversation about the discussion,a suggestion my side is that there should be a separate discussion forum related to it and we must joy the time.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

I've extracted HD from a hacked HR10-250 using TySuiteJ.


----------

